# Selling ALL my video game consoles and games!



## ReformedWretch (Mar 16, 2005)

I have been a big time gamer my whole life, but slowly I have been less and less into it. I still enjoy an ocasional game, but it's rare that I play anymore.

Now, with new jobs, and a busier schedule I am certain I will play even less. So, I am going to sell my PS2, XBox, and Game Cube along with the games I have for them.

With the money I am going to purchase Sony's new PSP (Playstation Portable). This thing is perfect for me. It plays movies, music, and games. I can carry this with me, play on breaks, or in the time my wife and I have a slight varience in our work schedules (we only have one car). She's not a gamer, but if she has to wait on me, she can watch a movie.

The PSP is a very cool little gadget. It hits shelves a week from tomorrow.


----------



## Puritanhead (Mar 16, 2005)

I heard in reviews that the new Playstation Portable stinks... I mean it literally stinks... 
:bigsmile:

The PSP stinks


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 16, 2005)

Appraently that's just The Crystal Sleeve for PSP.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 16, 2005)

PSP looks pretty cool though I will probably not get it.

blade


----------



## tdowns (Mar 16, 2005)

*Panic*



> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> I have been a big time gamer my whole life, but slowly I have been less and less into it. I still enjoy an ocasional game, but it's rare that I play anymore.
> 
> Now, with new jobs, and a busier schedule I am certain I will play even less. So, I am going to sell my PS2, XBox, and Game Cube along with the games I have for them.
> ...



You had me panicking, my game playing is minimal, but to give it up totally...I'm glad you're getting the new portable. Let us know how you like it, I may get one soon.

TDR:bigsmile:


----------



## sastark (Mar 16, 2005)

How much are you asking for your Xbox?


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Mar 16, 2005)

Does anybody know when X-Box 2 is scheduled to be released?


Adam since your a big time gamer, which of the systems do you think is the best? Im partial to X-Box myself but most people I know like PS2.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 16, 2005)

I would sell my Xbox for 90 bucks. It has a "chip" in it and will play pirated games. I am not proud of that and stopped doing that a LONG time ago, but must tell you that because when it boots up the Xbox logo is blue instead of green. 

I prefer the Xbox to the PS2, but believe the PS2 has much more variety in the type of games it offers. The Xbox is without a doubt the more powerful system. I also love how the XBox does not require memory cards!

The XBox 2 is *STRONGLY* rumored to be hitting stores by this Christmas. Believe it or not it will be running a form of the G5 Mac system! A g5 system in a Microsoft product!

The PS3 is scheduled much later, possibly as long as 6 months later! But it is said to be more powerful this time. Sony has such a huge head start on everyone else in installed base that Microsoft will just continue to fight Nintendo for second place for a long while yet.

The PSP is going to sell like mad and in my opinion take over the handheld market. The Gameboy is a very popular system with millions upon millions sold, but the PSP is so much more powerful and doubles as a movie player and MP3 player. It also has a series of games coming out that are unbelievable. The price will hold it back at first, but once the first price drop hits (say 200 dollars) it's going to soar. When it hits 150, it will take over the number one spot from Gameboy, something that's never happened since Gameboys release.

So, all that being said....

Right now I would take the XBox over the PS2 but only because that's my personal prefrence. But if I had limitted funds and knew I would only ever own one console, it would have to be the PS2. It's choices in games, and the ammount of solid older stuff selling for dirt cheap makes it a must have for people on a budget.

Next Generation...I have no idea yet, but Sony isn't going to loose their lead. I made my choice I guess with the PSP.

I will list what I am selling and prices here before I place them on Ebay incase anyone is intrested!


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 16, 2005)

How much is the Game Cube going for and what games do you have ?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 16, 2005)

I'd sell the Game Cube for 60. I only have a few games for it. They are;

Paper Mario
Resident Evil 4 (this does have religious overtones I am not fond of)
Viewtiful Joe
A free version of the classic Star Wars Arcade I got one time at EB. It's old but cool!

Now...for a little more, lets say 75 bucks I will throw in the very cool "Wavebird" wireless controller (easily the best wireless controller ever made) as well as a Gameboy Advance player, this thing allows you to play Gameboy games on your Game Cube which is very cool! I will also toss in a memory card as well.

You can't beat that deal! The Wave Bird is 40 bucks new, the GBA plaer is 30, and a memory card is 15 bucks. For 100 bucks you can have it ALL...that is an awesome deal! Only for those on the Puritan Board.

[Edited on 3-17-2005 by houseparent]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 17, 2005)

Bio Hazard Rocks!!!

Classic Zombie !!

blade


----------



## Augusta (Mar 17, 2005)

Adam, do you happen to have Barbie Horse Adventures: Wild Horse Rescue
for Xbox. My daughter would love to have it and they don't sell it anymore. I would pay $20 bucks to anyone who has it. Even used. Wild shot since your work mostly with older girls huh? Just thought I would ask.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 17, 2005)

Sorry Traci, no.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 17, 2005)

Here it is for 20 bucks though!

http://shop.famvid.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=200287


----------



## Augusta (Mar 18, 2005)

I found that one already but it's for playstation. We only have an xbox. 

Check this out they must be scarce for Xbox??






Ebay Barbie xbox games.

Even on Amazon new and used its $48 minimum.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 18, 2005)

Wow, it must be a case of too few being originally pressed by the publisher.


----------



## Average Joey (Mar 18, 2005)

Adam you are crazy!WHy are you giving up all your systems for one portable system?????I know PSP is pretty good and all,but it does not stack up to all of those systems.Darn it.How much for PS2?:bigsmile:


----------



## Average Joey (Mar 18, 2005)

I`m buying Timesplitters 3 next week.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 18, 2005)

My wife wants to keep the PS2, she love the Kareoke games! I just hardly ever play my consoles anymore. they just sit here collecting dust. I know I will play the PSP as well as use it for movies, music, and pictures. So in my opinion this is very much worth it.

Besides, XB2 is set to come out soon.:bigsmile:


----------



## Augusta (Mar 18, 2005)

The truth comes out!!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 18, 2005)

I am NOT going to pay the listing fees on EBay. Many of my games are being sold CHEAP and I am not going to pay over 2 bucks just to list a game that I am selling from 5-7 bucks.

Here is what I am selling;






Top row- 5 dollars each

2nd row: 10 dollars each

third row: 25 dollars each

5 dollar shipping fee for each order unless you order a TON of games, then we need to talk!

EVERY game there for 160 bucks that a saving of 25 bucks.

You have until Wednesday evening to let me know if you want something and CLOSE the deal! If not, on Thursday they get traded in toward the PSP.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 18, 2005)

Transworld Snowboarding GONE!

I have paypal if anyone decides they want any.


----------



## Augusta (Mar 18, 2005)

Was Alias or the new Oddworld any good?? I didn't know the new Oddworld was out already. Is Alias a Lara Croft style game?


----------



## Augusta (Mar 18, 2005)

Riddick was great! If you haven't yet and you are a sci-fi movie/gamer fan you have to first rent "Pitch Black" the movie then play the Xbox game, then rent "The Chronicles of Riddick". It's a really great trilogy and Vin Diesel even though he is a little kitchy to me was just perfect for all three roles (he does the voice in the game also).


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> Was Alias or the new Oddworld any good?? I didn't know the new Oddworld was out already. Is Alias a Lara Croft style game?



I LOVE Oddworld! I think it's an easy 9/10 game.

Alias is decent, but not that great. I love the TV show so to me it's alot of fun. It is very similar to Tomb Raider is style and play but more fighting. You try to sneak around to avoid fights though. in my opinion it's easily worth 5 bucks.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 18, 2005)

Ok, selling my Game Cube on EBay, for for ANYONE here on the PB I will give it to you (if it doesn't sell in 3 days) for the awesome price of 90 bucks! Check it out and see what's pictured to see what a deal I am offering my brothers and sisters here!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8178913989


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 19, 2005)

Ok, put the XB games on EBay as well now!

Now I can't sell any here or elsewhere for at least 3 days.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8178952528


----------

